# Some pics of my Boardman CX Team



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

Picked this up a few weeks ago, came from a Salsa Chili Con Crosso which was superb but I decided discs were the way forward. I don't race, my cx riding tends to be 2-3 hour local rides, 50/50 mix of road and trail. Here in SW England the trails are gloopy as hell in Winter (and there's lots of clay in the soil so it's proper claggy mud) so discs make a lot of sense.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Really nice. Great photos.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice bike!!


----------



## Penobscotbear (Dec 20, 2011)

Drool


----------



## pivo (Sep 9, 2011)

Great images and nice looking bike.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like there's tons of great terrain for you to ride on.

Opposite here, its either road or MTB - tough to find good cross routes. Lucky you!


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Wrong cable route. No sir, this is not a CX bike.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Last year discs were not CX either, just sayin!

This year they're full on CX


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

Cheers guys. The pics were taken with my phone (Samsung Galaxy S2), easily good enough to replace a camera for general snaps.

biobanker - there's a lot of bridleways and old roads that havn't been maintained in years in the UK that would be inaccessible on a road bike and boring as hell on a MTB that are ideal for a 'cross bike. Quite a lot of the stuff I ride on the cx bike is quite technical (rocky / rooty) but is fine as long as I keep the speed down.

TOmi - of course it's a cx bike, probably not a race bike I grant you. As for the cable routing I assume you mean the fact they are under the BB? Not an issue at all, I've had plenty of MTBs over the years with under the Bb routing and never had a problem, and that's with the evil clay-based mud we have around here.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

T0mi said:


> Wrong cable route. No sir, this is not a CX bike.


Coming from someone who probably doesn't race cross.....


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

UcannotBsirius said:


> TOmi - of course it's a cx bike, probably not a race bike I grant you. As for the cable routing I assume you mean the fact they are under the BB? Not an issue at all, I've had plenty of MTBs over the years with under the Bb routing and never had a problem, and that's with the evil clay-based mud we have around here.


Pay no attention to him. 

This would not be a race bike according to him as well.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i love the cables goin under the bottom bracket, it works better and the top mount tends to get fouled with dirt very quickly. I hope the top mount goes away, it's kind of a solution looking for a problem.

Looks like some great bike riding places, I'd love to experience that.


----------

